# Pattern pictures in a video..! Feel free to use..



## b75nweav (Jun 8, 2014)

I quit painting a few years ago and had a ton of pictures collecting dust on my computer so I decided to put them in a little compilation to maybe give newbies an idea of pattern's to paint.. Feel free to try and copy any you like. If you need any advice just shoot me a question and I'll try and answer.. Enjoy.. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQFl64Mwe0I[/ame]


----------

